# Keeping a single cat ... kind or cruel?



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Just wondering what everyones thoughts are on keeping single cats? 
Is it fair to keep a single cat or should they have company of their own kind?

At one time, cats were considered "solitary" but now more and more people seem to keep more than one. Indeed I have heard that some rescues will not re-home a single kitten and this applies to some breeders too ... I have been told. Though no idea how common this is? 

I would say it depends on certain factors ... and will add I have always had multiple cats, though had a single cat at home when younger.

I have always planned on a pair of kitties one day ... but now wonder if one might not be best 

Is it better to have more than one do you think?


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

I think it depends on the cat. Holly hates other cats and is very happy on her own, but there are other cats that enjoy same species company.


----------



## Milly Cat (Nov 20, 2010)

We have just one cat as we are first-time cat owners and were a little apprehensive about taking on one let alone two! Milly likes the company of cats so hangs out with a neighbour's cat a lot during the day but is happy (I hope!) with just us at the weekends.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

its really depends on the cat as someone else here said. There are many cats that prefer to be on their own you especially find this with breeds such the Bengal and Burmese(though every cat is different regardless of their breed) these are just 2 of the breeds we see increasingly see being put in rescue because they don't get on with other cats and need to be only cats.

I do agree with rescues and some breeders not allowing kittens to go to homes without other cats/kittens especially to homes where the owners are out for long hours, its not fair on a little kitten to be on their own for long hours, these kittens are far more likely to develop unwanted behavioural problems as they grow older as well and have a higher chance of being dumped into a rescue

The other thing to bear in mind is that cats are not pack animals like dogs they don't need to have company, though on saying that some cats are an exception to the rule and love to be together, breeds such as the Siamese,Ragdoll and Birmans are breeds that seem to love company of other cats.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

I have just got the 1 cat, the lady i got her from wanted me to have her brother as well but i just couldn't at the time, but now i do think she needs someone for company, but don't know how she would cope with another cat now she has been on her own for 2 years. 

I do not think it is cruel at all though.


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

I think it depends too. After tabby died tom was worrying us alot, he was looking for her and just didnt seem himself. In the months and years since then he has become alot more affectionate and has taken to sleeping in higher areas such as the top of the couch or chairs, whereas when tabby was alive he didnt do this because they where her sleeping places.

I have known of other cats though that have been desperate for company, for example how many times do you see on rescue advertisements or RSPCA that cats are to go in pairs only?


----------



## Jayne31 (Apr 9, 2011)

As has been said I think it depends on the cat.

My cat has been a solitary cat all his life, he wouldn't tolerate another cat in the house I don't think. He's quite happy to wander round the garden chasing the odd butterfly :001_smile:

He's recently made friends with the neighbours little dog, they sniff each other through the fence and the dog now waits for the cat to come out


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I think this touches on the indoor or outdoor debate.
My _belief_ is that if cats have free access outdoors they will find plenty to entertain themselves and may even seek out neighbouring cats if they want feline company. These days more and more people are choosing to keep cats as indoor pets and I do think that in this situation it is often kinder to have more than one so they can entertain each other.
That said, my Nellie hates all other cats with a vengeance, including her own offspring and would have been perfectly happy to be an only feline.:


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

I think if a cat is raised on it's own and even sometimes not they can be solitary but if raised together then they mingle together better, we had cats growing up and they were all solitary cats that co existed in the same house but if the got to close world war three broke out, Paleface hated all other cats completely, Macavity was hand reared and confused as to what he was and had a better relationship with the rabbit and guinea pig than he did with any human or cat, Pippin was just nasty to everyone and every thing and Blackie who wanted to be friends but none of the other cats would have a bar of him.

My two now happily live together but I'm sure Maudey would be happy be a lone cat but Monty wouldn't he seeks her out for comfort and solace, but they came from a rescue and I was told they were best of friends and inseparable but they didn't seem to like each other that much really.

I think it's an individual thing based an each cat.


----------



## CandyApocalypse (Feb 8, 2011)

I honestly think it depends on the cat too. Our current kitten Rose clearly needs company as she wants attention and play constantly, and we just can't provide enough. Plus, when we leave the house, I think she gets lonely as she sits and waits for us to come back right behind the door. Also, she calls at cats that are outside the window, as she's only 13 weeks, I doubt she is in heat yet (least I hope not). I think in her case though, she's indoor only, came from a lot of littermates and then Dante was here, it's obvious she misses him.

Other cats in the past I think would have been happy as solitary cats, especially one of my girls Chloe. I had three at that time, two of them were always together, but she was only ever interested in being with people, and she was raised with other cats.

If you wanted an only cat, it might be worth looking at the rescues as they will always have a few that want to be only cats. But, if I would say that if you're getting a kitten, a playmate might be wise unless you have a lot of free time.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Definately depends on the individual. My 7 get on really well [I was just watching Oska 13 yrs and Kalle 2 yrs washing Karlo 8 months, and thinking how lovely it was. But I had a ragdoll Beau who hated other cats. He was suffering from stress [spraying, peeing on beds, vicious attacks on other cats and us]. He also had very bad flareups of conjuntivitus caused by herpes which was triggered by stress. We put up with it for about a year trying feliway, zyklene, etc but eventually decided to rehome him. He was a different cat literally overnight and brings his new owner much joy. He is an only indoor cat and is fine. His new owner is home all day which was ideal for him as he was a real people cat when he was being nice!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

To repeat, it depends on the cat.

Oscar has ALWAYS shared his home with at least one other cat from the day I got him but he would prefer to have it all to himself. He'd love to be a solitary cat. He puts up with Merson being around but this would not be his choice.

Merson, on the other hand, would be a bit more sociable - although cautious to begin with naturally. I think Merson misses his old chum Sluggie who has been gone nearly 2 years now. They were good pals. OH & I have discussed getting another cat but we just don't know how Oscar would react although we think it would be good for Merson.... It's a bit of a dilemma tbh.... 

If I were to answer your question simply (eventually   ) - my own preference would be at least two cats for playing together & general equal companionship.


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

My personal preference because me and OH work is 2 cats. If I didn't work we would only have ever had Gratch. I do think it's better to get litter mates than two cats at different times because as much as I adore Kerry, Gratch was my first kitty love and she changed when we got him. As he is an attention whore he always pushed her out of the way for attention/playing. So yeah, if you don't work you should only need one as you will be kitties main companion and if you do, two so they can keep eachother company and play when you're working over 4 hours.


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

I asked this question before adopting our kittens. I was orginally only going to get one, but friends who have cats always seemed to end up getting another one.

You good folk on the forum advised me to get two kittens from the same litter as they would get on well and keep each other company. I am SO pleased that I listened to the advice as I do not find either of them solitary as they have always had each other. They play together and share EVERYTHING. They even rearrnaged themselves in the litter tray so they could go at the same time. Each time they sleep they seek each other out and snuggle up next to each other. It is wonderful for me to watch and their interactive play with each other is something I cannot emmulate.

A cat can live alone, as I grew up with only one cat and he was very happy and content, but having seen and experienced it for myself I would always recommend littermates.

(Must go, Oscar is in the plant pot again pretending to be Dr Livingston....)


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Not cruel at all.

Infact just because you get 2 littermates nothing garentees that they will even get on years down the line. Cats by nature arent highly social, although if brought up together will work it out.

It totally depends on the cat, Meg is lovely, her daughter lives here, and she doesnt like her, some people think that they would be hugging sleeping together, but thats never ever happened. Ellies Hates other cats, however now she has had kittens she loves other cats and has totally changed personality! 

then you have cats who hug and play everyday, totally depends on the cat, so no it isnt not 'cruel'


----------



## paşa's mummy (Feb 5, 2011)

chizzy seems to like to play with the dogs lol she isnt allowed out until she is spayed but ive seen her meowing at cats through the window, not aggressively tho, her meow is so quiet sometimes she just mouths it. its really cute. i would get another cat/kitten to keep her company but i think we have enough pets at the mo, 2 dogs and a cat. i dont think it would be fair as i wouldnt have the time to fuss it like i do with the ones we have now plus there is the vets/insurance/food bills to consider. who knows tho, i may introduce a little bundle of fluff when i convince my OH we NEED one


----------



## paşa's mummy (Feb 5, 2011)

as i wrote that chizzy moved pasha out of her bed and is now laid on her back with her paws in the air like lady muck


----------

